# The concert problem.



## Jaws

I play the viledin in an orchestra for adult late starters and adults who are returning to playing after a long break. 3 times a year the orchestra does a play through of pieces in front of family members. However the latest conductor seems to want the orchestra to play in public. Some of the members find this highly embarrassing and some find it stressful. I am one of the people who finds it extremely embarrassing. The orchestra sounds like a school orchestra and I am completely convinced that no one wants to listen to a group of adults playing badly because they are inexperienced. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to tell the conductor/committee that many of the members are not keen on making fools of themselves in public?


----------



## Wicked_one

Playing in public can be stressful and if you say you're not all prepared then yes, maybe it's not a good idea doing it.

You should bring the video cameras and record your rehearsal and then gather all and listen and talk about it. If it's that bad, then maybe you can vote unanimously that you should rehearse more and not play in public so soon.

My 2 cents


----------



## arpeggio

*Playing In Public Can Be Fun*



Jaws said:


> I play the viledin in an orchestra for adult late starters and adults who are returning to playing after a long break. 3 times a year the orchestra does a play through of pieces in front of family members. However the latest conductor seems to want the orchestra to play in public. Some of the members find this highly embarrassing and some find it stressful. I am one of the people who finds it extremely embarrassing. The orchestra sounds like a school orchestra and I am completely convinced that no one wants to listen to a group of adults playing badly because they are inexperienced.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to tell the conductor/committee that many of the members are not keen on making fools of themselves in public?


I have been playing and performing in groups like this my entire life. The point is to have fun.


----------



## hreichgott

Why wouldn't it be the same as a group of school kids playing at an inexperienced level? People would enjoy going to hear them. And people will enjoy your group. Not for the same reasons they go to professional concerts.


----------



## PetrB

Jaws said:


> I play the viledin in an orchestra for adult late starters and adults who are returning to playing after a long break. 3 times a year the orchestra does a play through of pieces in front of family members. However the latest conductor seems to want the orchestra to play in public. Some of the members find this highly embarrassing and some find it stressful. I am one of the people who finds it extremely embarrassing. The orchestra sounds like a school orchestra and I am completely convinced that no one wants to listen to a group of adults playing badly because they are inexperienced.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to tell the conductor/committee that many of the members are not keen on making fools of themselves in public?


You are all adult, and if there are enough of you to make an overwhelming majority, determine who and how many there are, and simply, as Nancy Reagan advised people about drugs, "Just say no."


----------



## Krummhorn

As one member stated, record your group and listen to the result ... collectively. Recordings never lie - I use them all the time to keep perfecting my playing skills, and I've been playing in public most all my life. 

If this is a volunteer group of musicians, some leeway should be given to the performers preferences ... but from the conductor's point of view, exposure helps in the learning process. I was drenched in sweat before my first public performance, and that was on solo piano, not in an orchestral group of many people. I'm certain I muffed quite a few notes ... but it was the 'experience' here that was needed ... I still get a little edgy right before any performance (solo classical organ) but always choose the first piece as one that I know backwards and forwards and could play blindfolded almost - that helps me settle into the rest of the performance. 

Bottom line though, sounds like you all need to collectively talk to the conductor, maybe to find his motives in wanting to give your group more exposure. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Jaws

Krummhorn said:


> As one member stated, record your group and listen to the result ... collectively. Recordings never lie - I use them all the time to keep perfecting my playing skills, and I've been playing in public most all my life.
> 
> If this is a volunteer group of musicians, some leeway should be given to the performers preferences ... but from the conductor's point of view, exposure helps in the learning process. I was drenched in sweat before my first public performance, and that was on solo piano, not in an orchestral group of many people. I'm certain I muffed quite a few notes ... but it was the 'experience' here that was needed ... I still get a little edgy right before any performance (solo classical organ) but always choose the first piece as one that I know backwards and forwards and could play blindfolded almost - that helps me settle into the rest of the performance.
> 
> Bottom line though, sounds like you all need to collectively talk to the conductor, maybe to find his motives in wanting to give your group more exposure.
> 
> Kh ♫


The problem is that the group sounds awful. It is beginner musicians and sounds like a not very advanced school orchestra. Under 16s or possibly even younger. It certainly isn't something that anyone would want to listen to for enjoyment.

Family members come to listen 3 times a year, but they are doing it for a favour. Members of the public wouldn't really want to spend any time listening to it and many of the members realise this.

I think if any group wants to play in public they really do have to think why anyone would want to listen to them. In this case I can't see why anyone would be interested.


----------

